# Aliens- Freaks- Demons! Oh my!



## Themaskman (Feb 14, 2007)

Pretty new to this internet world. "God has it been 6 months already"! Well, here's a little slice of me. At my site I showcase all my original latex mask creations that I've sculpted for the past (gulp)... 18 years for myself...
Some props there to, from 'Star Wars' to mangly old corpse's.
Go here- http://www.freewebs.com/chaosnfx/
if you want to see my web album....

I've linked the 'HalloweenForum.com' "The greatest on the net!" there on my homepage too.


----------

